# Is Froyo With Voodoo The Way To Go?



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Is stock deodexed debloated with voodoo better then gb roms? Like less lag.. maybe even more stable?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Absoluetly not. The current GB leaks are faster and more stable then EE4 in every conceivable way in my experience.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for input.
is voodoo working on gb kernels now?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Voodoo Lagfix is fully working in imosyeon's kernel. He's really pushed the limits of what can be done without source and put out a really amazing kernel. I can't wait to see what he can do with source code. Voodoo Sound is mostly working, but only with the paid version of the Voodoo Control app. The most notable missing Voodoo Sound feature is bass boost.


----------



## makaveli315 (Sep 30, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Voodoo Lagfix is fully working in imosyeon's kernel. He's really pushed the limits of what can be done without source and put out a really amazing kernel. I can't wait to see what he can do with source code. Voodoo Sound is mostly working, but only with the paid version of the Voodoo Control app. The most notable missing Voodoo Sound feature is bass boost.


Where can i get GBE2.1 cuz i only have 2.0?


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

makaveli315 said:


> Where can i get GBE2.1 cuz i only have 2.0?


Development - team gummy - stickies.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

I tried gummy gbe 2.0 and found it to be slower and less stable than gummy fe 2.0

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Voodoo Lagfix is fully working in imosyeon's kernel. He's really pushed the limits of what can be done without source and put out a really amazing kernel. I can't wait to see what he can do with source code. Voodoo Sound is mostly working, but only with the paid version of the Voodoo Control app. The most notable missing Voodoo Sound feature is bass boost.


Are you sure that bass boost doesn't work Voodoo Control Plus? It lets me highlight and such. Do we have to wait for official release for this to work?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Adrialk said:


> I tried gummy gbe 2.0 and found it to be slower and less stable than gummy fe 2.0
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I had the same experience with GBE 2.0, and I didn't find FE 2.0 particuarly stable, but there are other roms out there. GBE 2.1 is much better, and the other GB roms were all more stable by far than 2.0. If you want the most stable you can get, try Humble. You won't get the features of the other roms, but it's the most stable.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

RWNube said:


> Are you sure that bass boost doesn't work Voodoo Control Plus? It lets me highlight and such. Do we have to wait for official release for this to work?


You can select it, but everyone who uses it reports it doens't work. I never used it, so I'm going by secondhand reports that it does nothing on GB.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I use it, and I can confirm that it works.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

gingerbread isn't even stable on phones that come with it stock.

2.2.1 rom with minimal junk and a good kernel is faster.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok whats the easiest method to setup froyo??

odin cw recovery then flash a kernel? i can debloat myself.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

EP3HA debloated and deodexed with imoseyons latest voodoo kernel which is also based on EP3HA

most solid and quick setup with most of the data issues resolved also


----------



## buddyfunlove (Oct 25, 2011)

Apparently the consensus is...pick one...lol

I am on GB, running Humble 4.22. Very stable, have not had any issues. Phones vary, some are wimpy, some are more robust. It really depends on the phone as to how it will react to a flashed item.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

buddyfunlove said:


> Apparently the consensus is...pick one...lol
> 
> I am on GB, running Humble 4.22. Very stable, have not had any issues. Phones vary, some are wimpy, some are more robust. It really depends on the phone as to how it will react to a flashed item.


About to say the same thing until I scrolled down.

4.22 is stable. Also some people like and dislike TSM parts. The control is amazing but some phones have more issues than others..which is unfortunate cause my phone doesn't like tsm parts for some reason.


----------

